# تجميع برامج الهندسة الكيميائية



## عبود20 (1 سبتمبر 2006)

اخواني واخواتي ........المهندسين والمهندسات الكيميائين والكيميائيات

نعتبر هذا الموضوع كنواة لتجميع البرامج الخاصة بالهندسة الكيميائية

كما هي في المنتديات الخرى في هذا الملتقى الكبير.


جزاكم الله خيرا واللي عندو اي برنامج مهما كان بسيط يرجى اضافته في هذا الموضوع.


----------



## engzsnj (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*برنامج Hint*

السلام عليكم
انا عندي برامج كويسة بس حجمها كبير 
شو الطريقة اللي من خلالها بقدر اقسم الحجم الكبير إلى احجام اصغر؟


----------



## عبود20 (2 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم

شكرا على اهتمامك اخي العزيز

في المرفقات برنامج حجمه 35 Kb يمكنك من خلاله تقسيم اي برنامج
ويمكن رفع الاجزاء المقسمة الى موقع الرابيدشير او الميغاابلود 

وجزاك الله خيرا ونفعنا بعلمك

اسم البرنامج spliter 95


----------



## engzsnj (3 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا

وهذه هي ملفات برنامج Hint وهو برنامج متخصص في تصميم شبكات المبادلات الحرارية

طريقة تنزيل البرنامج:
1- بعد تحميل الملفات قم بفك ضغط الملفات
2- قم بنسخ الملفات الموجودة بكل واحد من المجلدات ووضعها في مجلد Folder واحد
3- قم بتشغيل الملف Join-HINT 2.zip حيث يقوم بتجميع الملفات في ملف مضغوط واحد ،
4- قم بفك ضغط الملف الناتج وستحصل على البرنامج

اتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## engzsnj (3 سبتمبر 2006)

إليكم الاجزاء 3 و 4 من الملفات

ملاحظة:
البرنامج انا مقسمه على 4 اجزاء


----------



## engzsnj (3 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
إليكم هاي البرامج الخفيفة (اعتقد إنها لأمثلة العمليات Optimization)
لمزيد من المعلومات حول هذه البرامج الرجاء فتح الرابط التالي​http://www.geocities.com/geneticoptimization/​


----------



## باش مهندسة (19 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## General Emperor (22 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## برشابرشا (28 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني الاعزاء الشكر الجزيل لكم ولما تبزلونه من مجهود في تنويرنا وارشادنا كل ما يساهم في تعزيز قدراتنا الهندسية وخاصة هذه البرامج الفعالة 
تقبلوا مشاركتي في هذا المنتدى الخصب عسى أن ينفعنا واياكم به 
وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## محمد ابوسلمى (9 يوليو 2010)

thanks thanks for all people


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 يوليو 2010)

كل الشكر للأخ عبود20 والأعضاء الأفاضل الذين بذلوا وقتهم وعلمهم في سبيل مساعدة أخوتهم ولكم من الله الأجر الجزيل وبارك الله فيكم ومن جهتي سوف أثبت الموضوع لكي يجمع كل شيء وبالتوفيق ....


----------



## salma86 (11 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اثمنى ان تساعدونى 
عندى مشروع تخرج ونبى نحسب الضعط البخارى ل
(mtbe)
وذلك باستخدام معادلة انطونى 
ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## chemkhalid (13 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
شكرا لك على هذا البرنامج وادعو الله ان يكون فى ميزان حسناتك وان يزيدك علما


----------



## maha fuqha (18 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
واتمنى لكم جميعا التوفيق
ولكن اتمنى من لديه اي برامج خاصة بعمليه تصميم مصانع ان يفيدنا به


----------



## kamal Nashar (18 يوليو 2010)

سوف أستخدم برنامج Splliter وأنزل كل البرامج الموجودة لدى


----------



## غلاك (22 أغسطس 2010)

ثانكس .... 
موضوع بجد مفيد لنا ...!!
ف ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله [email protected]


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (22 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
لعلي لم افهم المقصود من تجميع مواضيع الهندسة الكيميائية فهل هناك فهرسة معينة لهذه المواضيع ام كما ارى من تجميع المشاركات فقط بالرد والثناء على الموضوع دون اية مشاركة تخص الموضوع اصلا . ولا اجد حاجة للرد بهذه الطريقة فالمطلوب المشاركة بمواضيع مفيدة وبعد ذلك يمكن شكر من شارك بموضوع مهم . وجزاكم الله كل خير جميعا
وانت يا حبيبي يا عبود بتوفيق الله وحفظه وسلاماتي وتحياتي لكم


----------



## مروان الكيميائى (28 أغسطس 2010)

واللة ياشباب الواحد حابى يساعد لكن ليست لدى مجوعة برامج على العموم ممكن اعتبر نفسى خبير فى الوقود الحيوى(ethanol) ممكن نقدم استشارات للمحتاجين


----------



## الهندي30 (1 مارس 2011)

*جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء*​


----------



## القوي بالله (16 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا اهل العلم


----------



## safa aldin (17 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رائد حيران (18 مارس 2011)

مشكووووووووووور جدا على هذا البرنامج الرائع
اخ عبود 20
وعلى هذا المقترح الجميل


----------



## خليل الهاشمي (27 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## abdalrhmaan azzuni (14 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aldaqqah (13 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير عنا وعن جميع المسلمين في بقاع الارض


----------



## مؤمن مهنا (25 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## MBA1983 (29 ديسمبر 2011)

إذا أردنا التكلم على برنامج كيمياء فيجب أن لا ننسى برنامج ChemSketch المجاني الذي يقجمه موقه http://www.acdlabs.com
هذ البرنامج الذي اعتبره ثورة في كتابة صيغ ورسم هياكل الجزيئات وغيرها من الرسوم المعقدة كما للبرنامج القدرة على استعراض وإنشاء الأطياف بصورة واضحة وصحيحة


----------



## A-12-A (8 مارس 2012)

thanks


----------



## رغدة ليبيا (12 مارس 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م-كيماوي (16 مارس 2012)

الف شكر لكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع الرائع.


----------

